# Bolt kickstart process



## ninjaFred (Oct 24, 2008)

Has anyone been able to enter kickstart codes on the Bolt? I can't get it to work using the instructions for Roamios.

https://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php


----------



## Tylor Dettore (Dec 8, 2016)

ninjaFred said:


> Has anyone been able to enter kickstart codes on the Bolt? I can't get it to work using the instructions for Roamios.
> 
> TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information


I got 51 to work!


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Kickstart 59 (unlisted) forces a re-run of Guided Setup. Fortunately, this was just Guided Setup and not a Clear-And-Delete-Everything!

I've gotten 57 to work (MFS Check)
58 works, but doesn't do what the Weaknees page says; it attempts to install an update. 

I have one of those "early" Bolts where 54 (SMART test) doesn't work. 
None of the others work either.


----------

